# Do tortoise yawn?



## Candy (Feb 15, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone could tell me if tortoises yawn or not? I've notice Dale (my sons Cherryhead) opening his mouth a couple of times lately like he's yawning. I'm not sure what to think about it. Thanks. Candy


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 15, 2009)

Yup! Just like us. It's really cute too. I've seen a few people catch them in a photograph before too.


----------



## Candy (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks because it did make me worry for a little while. Candy


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ive seen Bowser do it also, it is so cute. He has really long yawns, LOL.

_________________________________________________________

Jamie 

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 16, 2009)

They do occasionally yawn, but if you see it more than just a little bit, it is cause for concern. A tortoise with an upper respiratory infection opens his mouth wide because he's having trouble breathing.

Yvonne


----------

